
Secret Rooms Are Popping Up in Workplaces - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/13/business/if-only-these-walls-and-bookcases-could-talk.html
======
daly
This is not new. I worked at IBM Research and slept under my desk for about 3
months. Showering at the health club. Of course, "back in the day" we had our
own office.

